

IOS apps for Entrepreneurs - jasimq
http://bizsytes.com/entrepreneur

======
smashing
How could LinkedIn possibly work for entrepreneurs? I see it as a tool solely
for head-hunters. Given the focus of this site, the Facebook and Twitter apps
would be a better suggestion than LinkedIn for team messaging and Press
Releases.

A lot of the middle age geek crowd swear by Yahoo Messenger in my experience,
so an app which could do that IM protocol, or all the different IM protocols,
would be my recommendation for team messaging.

------
sudonim
Not sure how these stack up, but I was immediately reminded of the
Government's Apps for Entrepreneurs challenge:

<http://entrepreneurs.challenge.gov/>

disclaimer: I'm not directly involved with the challenge but make the software
that powers it.

------
templaedhel
Is it just me or is this page completely useless on iPhone safari? It could
just be me, but I don't seem to be able to scroll or zoom, while the rest of
safari works just fine (not frozen). If it's not just seems, they really need
to fix that.

~~~
jasimq
Thanks for the feedback! I just put this page together last night and didn't
put in any touch events. Will put in scrolling tonight.

~~~
templaedhel
You shouldn't need touch events, unless you are doing something very wrong,
like overriding the default scrolling/zooming with JavaScript. I would also
confirm the issue with someone else, it almost seems like a safari problem on
my end.

~~~
jasimq
Yes, I was playing with js and left it incomplete. Should be fine now.

------
jasimq
If anyones got any suggestions for the list, let me know and I might add it.

~~~
jaxn
Evernote!

I have all kinds of PDFs (legal documents from formation and financing,
contracts, etc) as well as other kinds of notes. They are all available on my
computer, iPad and phone, and I have shared folders with some team members.

The PDFs are key though. Unlike the Dropbox app, they are searchable.

~~~
jasimq
Thats a good one. Thanks!

